# ipad mini jumping all over the place



## freida

My I pad Mini that i bought 3 years ago running on IOS 9.3.5, has recently started jumping from one screen, one app to another, and randomly typing things on its own. Also, the screen has areas where the touch screen doesn't work either. Is there any kind of fix for any of this?


----------



## TonyB25

Did you drop it? Get it wet? Sounds like hardware. But you can try a reset.


----------

